# Stripping Green Coating Off Gold Board Question????



## Rizingfire (Mar 10, 2012)

So I got these circuit boards that have a thick layer of gold over one side that is exposed and had a few rings exposed on the other...anyway when I went to cut it into pieces I realized the entire back side is covered with a solid gold plate and then covered with a layer of green plastic or some substance. Is there a process that will remove the layer of green stuff so that the acid in the AR can get to the Gold? I can't believe I didn't notice this...I would have thrown out a significant amount of gold. It doesn't have any other metal under it either. I peeled a good sized piece of gold off the other side of it and other than a film of some type of non-metal material, there was nothing under it...I have a few more of similar type coming soon...so I am anxious to see what I get. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 10, 2012)

Do a search for _*removing solder mask*_. That's what it's called.


----------



## slickdogg (Mar 10, 2012)

Rizingfire, 
check out this video by Lazersteve on solder mask removal

http://tinyurl.com/88tzvos


username = gold

password = goldm1ner* <-------- dont forget the *


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey bud


----------



## Claudie (Mar 10, 2012)

Rizingfire said:


> So I got these circuit boards that have a *thick layer of gold* over one side that is exposed and had a few rings exposed on the other...anyway when I went to cut it into pieces I realized the entire back side is covered with a *solid gold plate* and then covered with a layer of green plastic or some substance. Is there a process that will remove the layer of green stuff so that the acid in the AR can get to the Gold? I can't believe I didn't notice this...I would have thrown out a *significant amount of gold*. *It doesn't have any other metal under it either*. I peeled a good sized piece of gold off the other side of it and other than a film of some type of non-metal material, there was nothing under it...I have a few more of similar type coming soon...so I am anxious to see what I get. Any help will be greatly appreciated.




:| You have some learning ahead of you....


----------



## AztekShine (Mar 10, 2012)

I tried to tell you! "Riseingfire" :lol:


----------



## Rizingfire (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I forgot about this thread cuz I have been busy doing other stuff. I have had some pretty decent results after I stopped spilling my gold. I have gotten about 20g of gold so far from circuit boards and now that you have pointed me in the right direction I can get the rest of it off of what I have. My main exploits have been silver though...I have gone through about 1500 grams of sterling, now .999FS, anyway thanks for the help. My biggest issue is the terminology so it makes it hard to search, as if the search doesn't pop up 5k posts talking about whatever you search without the actual answers most of the time....but this is what I needed, thank you. I have watched most of the videos at Steve's website and they are great IMO, not sure how I missed that one...have a great week everyone.


----------



## Oz (May 9, 2012)

Rizingfire said:


> My main exploits have been silver though...I have gone through about 1500 grams of sterling, now .999FS, anyway thanks for the help.


Show us what you are doing to get .999 silver (we love pictures), I had not seen you on the forum talking about it.


----------

